
How Would the FDA Respond If We Had a Drug to Cure Aging? - kfish
http://kolber.typepad.com/ethics_law_blog/2014/09/how-would-the-fda-respond-if-we-had-a-drug-to-cure-aging-guest-post-by-kira-peikoff.html
======
chronid
Leaving aside the political tone of the article... Is aging really a disease
to be cured? Do we really find so hard to let go of the world (when we are
dying) or of loved ones?

